# IM Corona Pipemaster



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

anyone ever had or used one of these? I like the Old Boy but the Pipemaster has a little sleeker styling and doesn't need flints. I'm not sure if this is a good thing or not.
Mostly looking for someone to tell me whether or not the Pipemaster would be a mistake, and to simply get the Old Boy.

any feed back is appreciated

thanks


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I've heard that non-flint lighters can be a problem, that the electronics in the ignition can foul fairly easily. 
Beyond that, I don't know--I bought an Old Boy.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

On pictures of the pipemaster it seems that you must keep your hand close to the top of the lighter to keep the lighter lit. The old boy allows me to light it and move my hand to the bottom of the lighter until I want to flip the lid down to expire the flame. This is nice for lighting pipes as it might take me a minute or so. I don't have to risk burning my hand.

The flints don't bother me. They're cheap so I ordered a couple five packs from Frenchy with my last order and I still haven't needed to use one.

The only thing that is unfortunate about the old boy is that it is NOT windproof. Stick to matches or a pipe zippo outside in the wind.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> I've heard that non-flint lighters can be a problem, that the electronics in the ignition can foul fairly easily.
> Beyond that, I don't know--I bought an Old Boy.


I've had this happen as well, so I know what you mean. I was hoping maybe Corona solved that problem



SUOrangeGuy said:


> ...On pictures of the pipemaster it seems that you must keep your hand close to the top of the lighter to keep the lighter lit. The old boy allows me to light it and move my hand to the bottom of the lighter until I want to flip the lid down to expire the flame...


I never thought of that but now that I look I see what you mean.

So I guess the flints last quite a while? I've had a few Zippos over the years that seemed to chew right thru them and it was frustrating leaving home only to have the flint take a :BS on me as soon as I got where I was going.

THANKS both of you - Old Boy it is unless I get some other feedback :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I've had this happen as well, so I know what you mean. I was hoping maybe Corona solved that problem
> 
> I never thought of that but now that I look I see what you mean.
> 
> ...


Evan if you find a good deal on old boys let us know.

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Evan if you find a good deal on old boys let us know.
> 
> Shawn


IF I find a good deal??!!

did you say IF?? 

so far, with $7.95 for shipping, Vegas Smokes looks like the best prices, several under $100

http://vegassmokes.com/lighters/oldboy/oldboy_pipe_lighters.htm


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I bought my matte black old boy on eBay for 65 plus 6.20 shipping. Keep an eye out and you can find good deals.

The seller has the same one posted right now but its for auction instead of buy-it-now. http://cgi.ebay.com/Savinelli-ITT-C...121608992QQihZ013QQcategoryZ595QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Cup O Joes has them for 79.75 and up with 6.95 shipping.

http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=Corona+old+boy


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I ordered mine from Frenchy. Maybe it was a little more, I don't know...I like Frenchy...besides, he tossed in a killer cheesecake shot...polka dots are his thing!

:r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> I ordered mine from Frenchy. Maybe it was a little more, I don't know...I like Frenchy...besides, he tossed in a killer cheesecake shot...polka dots are his thing!
> 
> :r


haha good ol' Frenchy.
Did you get the briar case? That's the only Old Boy I saw right now.

and as far as being wind-proof....ANY butane soft flame will have trouble in the wind, right?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Old Boy Bro - Nothing Compares - Enough Said!!!!*

Johnny


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

EvanS said:


> and as far as being wind-proof....ANY butane soft flame will have trouble in the wind, right?


Thats the case in my experience. I use matches in the outdoors. Alot of them.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> haha good ol' Frenchy.
> Did you get the briar case? That's the only Old Boy I saw right now.
> 
> and as far as being wind-proof....ANY butane soft flame will have trouble in the wind, right?


Naw, got the matte black. Last I knew he had one on the site...page 3-4 I think. I do okay in the wind with mine. Just put my hands around it. Gets a tad warm, but that's the price we pay. Bonus is once it's lit, it's hard to get a pipe to go out in the wind. At least for me. At least so far.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Naw, got the matte black. Last I knew he had one on the site...page 3-4 I think. I do okay in the wind with mine. Just put my hands around it. Gets a tad warm, but that's the price we pay. Bonus is once it's lit, it's hard to get a pipe to go out in the wind. At least for me. At least so far.


same here a.paul - except yesterday where a swirling downdraft caught me right before I was about to tamp.
Had to go wash my face to get all the ash out of my eyes :r

Thanks for the feedback everyone!! I think I'm leaning towards the Old Boy at this time. But I just gave my $20 Vector 90 degree a good cleaning yesterday and it's working better than new...so I'm probably on hold
Thanks again :tu


----------

